# Anybody been night fishing with any luck?



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

Just curious if night bites been heating up,also if anyone has any info on how fishing is between lorain and vermilion thanks


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

*sorry to break this to you but the night bite is sacred and anyone doing it ,isn,t going to share info. it,s inherently dangerous,there is no one to help you if you have a problem.talking it up will only lead inexperienced people to "wing it" .I,m too damn busy this time of year and have to fish nights and weekends to fish at all.fish are being caught everywhere all times of the day .you have to go to know.*


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

nightranger said:


> *sorry to break this to you but the night bite is sacred and anyone doing it ,isn,t going to share info. it,s inherently dangerous,there is no one to help you if you have a problem.talking it up will only lead inexperienced people to "wing it" .I,m too damn busy this time of year and have to fish nights and weekends to fish at all.fish are being caught everywhere all times of the day .you have to go to know.*


So much for getting info from some people on this site....


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Niteranger.... that was one freaky post for sure.....
In case anyone was wondering, the night bite is alive and well. I ventured out just before dusk. I was using a Big Joshy 3.25 while pearl swimbait on a 1/4 head. I picked up a sheaphead, huge white bass and 6 eyes, 22 to 27". There were about a hundred guys there with about half of them picking up a fish or two. The swimbait worked very well. I left about 8.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I Havent fished in about a week. When we did fish we fished lorain. Caught one fish around the breakwalls and the rest of our fish came west in front of lakeview where we were pretty much alone. An ugly bright orange and green bomber 25 back caught the majority of the fish. 

Im sure you're aware of the prizes for this years fall brawl and that there are 4000 professional fisherman entered in it. That being said dont expect to get much if any info on the fishing. If anyone needs a little help ill gladly give a general location and program if the weather ever cooperates enough to let me fish when im free.


----------



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys I appreciate the info,I'm in the brawl as well but with 3 kids an wife who works during prime fishing time along with weather it's been hard lol,I went out last weekend an got skunked one night an only a sheepshead the next running perfect 10s,figured after the cold blast it would turn up a bit an see it has ,thanks again everyone


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

To answer your question yes the night bite is alive and well. It has been all year. In the fall I only go in the morning hours before daylight to avoid bumper boats. Most of the inexperienced guys go at dusk - 12am, so I try to avoid that. 

As far as a report. In the areas you mentioned, go east or west of the end of the break wall and stay in line with it. The fish are in the top 15 ft. of the column, if you are shallower than that fish your lures in the top 10 ft. P10s, bandits, reef 700's, and husky 12-14's. I use side structure scan in order to find fish feeding up high. Oh, and there are steelhead in the area, so hold on if you hook up with one.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> Niteranger.... that was one freaky post for sure.....
> In case anyone was wondering, the night bite is alive and well. I ventured out just before dusk. I was using a Big Joshy 3.25 while pearl swimbait on a 1/4 head. I picked up a sheaphead, huge white bass and 6 eyes, 22 to 27". There were about a hundred guys there with about half of them picking up a fish or two. The swimbait worked very well. I left about 8.


if you would have been out there Friday night,you would understand why I,m apprehensive about posting any results and influencing someone to take an unnecessary risk.i only fishedit because of my work load/schedule. the fact of the matter is,i,ve limited out everytime I,ve fished this year,day or night.if your not an experienced night fisherman, only fish good weather.it,s best to cut your teeth on the spring night bite as its usually warmer.people see your report of a limit and think it,s all gravy.i drive 2 hrs to the lake so I don,t leave until I,m limited,no matter how long it takes.if you told people "I left at 5:00 p.m. and didn,t get home till 4:00 a.m." they might take my post with a grain of salt.11 hr trip,4 driving 1 rigging,6 hr washing lures in 2-3,s in the dark while getting rained on.i know there are equally as goofy of people as me out there, and on this sight, but I,d rather meet you at the dock and know your as crazy as I am before giving too much advice.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Infamous0685 said:


> Just curious if night bites been heating up,also if anyone has any info on how fishing is between lorain and vermilion thanks


The night bite is alive and well. The closer it gets to Thanksgiving the better it gets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i must be inexperienced then, I like to get there about an hour before dark to get set up and see what the water looks like, see if I see anything floating that might be a problem after dark, then fish until 12-1am. you wont get much help because of the brawl. but I will tell you this, fish high, fish slow. remember the walleye's eyes are towards the top of their head.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> i must be inexperienced then, I like to get there about an hour before dark to get set up and see what the water looks like, see if I see anything floating that might be a problem after dark, then fish until 12-1am. you wont get much help because of the brawl. but I will tell you this, fish high, fish slow. remember the walleye's eyes are towards the top of their head.


I don't know what the brawl is but the best piece of info on this entire thread is to fish high. My biggest night time walleyes have been taken throwing J-13 floating rapalas and F-18 floating Rapalas. Great post ez.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

nightranger said:


> *sorry to break this to you but the night bite is sacred and anyone doing it ,isn,t going to share info. it,s inherently dangerous,there is no one to help you if you have a problem.talking it up will only lead inexperienced people to "wing it" .I,m too damn busy this time of year and have to fish nights and weekends to fish at all.fish are being caught everywhere all times of the day .you have to go to know.*


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

people go when they can make time,if I was retired,lived closer to the lake ,and didn,t have to sell and install furnaces to pay my bills,i would live in huron.don,t worry about dusk,fish bite before and after dusk,bigger fish tend not to come in early or shallow till later on.i,ve pulled fish all night long many times.you have to fish when you can and make the best of it.calling people "inexperienced" for fishing only when their schedule will allow is disrespectful.not giving info about the nightbite is out of respect for the brave men and women in the coast guard,THAT WILL DROP EVERYTHING AND LOOK FOR YOUR ASS IN THE DARK.if your experienced, maintain your boat well ,and convert it for night fishing,go do your thing,just don,t go out on a whim and expect those around you to be your parachute.i can,t tell you how many people I see at the dock that think they know it all,but haven,t prepped their boat for night trolling.i,d love to sit and chat with all of them,but after 2 hrs on the road(and 2 to get home)I,m on a tight schedule and need to get fishing.i post open seats all the time and will show anyone my prep for night fishing.there are plenty of fish being caught offshore during daylight hours,i only fish at night because of my schedule.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

From my experience for the last 10 years, if your aiming just for the walleyes. The night time is the best for me. You pretty much avoid all the junk fish. There's nothing like seeing the glowing eyes when your reeling in and knowing every time what you have caught. And also when the board disappears it's usually a steelhead. 10 -30 back with the P10s off the boards is common. A clear flat lake is sometimes a pain to get the fish going. But I've actually spotted fish suspended at the surface. Long nose gar. Pike etc . Anyway just my 2 cents. I love the night time. Can't wait to get back out after this rain clears up. I don't mind the cold. But being wet and cold is another thing. Good luck and stay safe!!!!


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

I think its fair to say everything looks different in the dark i dont view it all as dangerous as so described ima weekend warrior with a lot of weekends under my belt not an erie local but it goes the without saying common sense goes far judge the weather keep clearance from shore not that big a deal same things you would do in day time


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

It would have been nice if this thread included details on "HOW" to fish safely at night instead of telling folks they are too inexperienced, stupid or otherwise incompetent. We all had our first time, made mistakes and learned from those mistakes; why suggest that someone else not try it the first time?

Fishing Lake Erie is always inherently dangerous. Quite honestly, I am more concerned about running 12 - 15 miles out of Ashtabula during daylight hours vs. several hundred yds. out of Huron / Lorain at night. Like everything, there are different concerns and things on which to focus. I wish I was smart enough to provide a comprehensive list of cautions to Infamous, but I'm not. My suggestion is GO, but go cautiously, slowly, and with safety as your first concern ALWAYS! If you catch fish, great - If you don't, you learned. And if you win the Brawl, congrats.

It would be a loss to most of us if the chance of winning the Brawl diminishes the willingness of forum members to share and disseminate information, especially safety information to other members. No one was asking to burn a spot, just asking general information about a new way to fish. Tight Lines to all!


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

You cranky folks need to go ahead and winterize your thoughts too!!!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Go with and experienced person the first time. Dress warm. Preferably gortex rain suit. Every person needs a head lamp. Lights on all boards. Two nets. And above all, be courageous to shore fishermen and others boats. I’m sure others guys can offer so other general information. I almost forgot, have fun.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

lets see, my wife loves to night fish AND she has a 13lb 4oz one on the wall AND her cutoff time is midnite. she also has caught steelhead at nite. anyone who has fished with her would not call her "stupid". and oh by the way we both are retired and live near huron and pick out days/nites.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

nightranger said:


> if you would have been out there Friday night,you would understand why I,m apprehensive about posting any results and influencing someone to take an unnecessary risk.i only fishedit because of my work load/schedule. the fact of the matter is,i,ve limited out everytime I,ve fished this year,day or night.if your not an experienced night fisherman, only fish good weather.it,s best to cut your teeth on the spring night bite as its usually warmer.people see your report of a limit and think it,s all gravy.i drive 2 hrs to the lake so I don,t leave until I,m limited,no matter how long it takes.if you told people "I left at 5:00 p.m. and didn,t get home till 4:00 a.m." they might take my post with a grain of salt.11 hr trip,4 driving 1 rigging,6 hr washing lures in 2-3,s in the dark while getting rained on.i know there are equally as goofy of people as me out there, and on this sight, but I,d rather meet you at the dock and know your as crazy as I am before giving too much advice.


Nightranger has been doing this longer than most. He speaks the truth.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

The night bite from shore isn't rocket science...get out and cast until your spine can't take it anymore. I'm in the brawl. I fish high. I prefer fishing later from 10-1. I use big X-Raps HJ14s and P-10s. Slow and steady. Deadstick at my feet. Favorite color is Glass Perch. Like Clown. Like lime crush. Flat and clear I throw more natural colors. My biggest off the wall is 10lbs. I'm a firm believer in TIME and LUCK. You have to make a million casts, swim it past a big girl and she's gotta commit. Tight lines!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

B Ron 11 said:


> Go with and experienced person the first time. Dress warm. Preferably gortex rain suit. Every person needs a head lamp. Lights on all boards. Two nets. And above all, be courageous to shore fishermen and others boats. I’m sure others guys can offer so other general information. I almost forgot, have fun.


best advice yet,always have your first time with someone that,s done it before


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

nightranger said:


> best advice yet,always have your first time with someone that,s done it before


I fished off rocks 1 hour before dark,i fished 4 days ,not even bump,then I said I am not going tomorrow.next day I change my mind and went fishing at 3pm and I had limit eyes,smalest was 28".
nobody know when the fish are coming in and feeding,you can fish 24/7 for them.
fishing from boat
#1 have all safety on your boat.
#2 have 2 motors running perfect.
#3 have 2 batteries.

if you learn how to troll during day,you can troll at night.
you do not need anybody to hold your hend.
have had lamp and working lights.
stay from shore 200 yards and from boats,and you will be fine.

#1 during the day and night
when the boat is trolling and you are trolling.PAAS bihaind the boat.
#2 if the boat is trolling and you are not trolling PAAS in front of the boat.

dress warm and go fishing.
we have planty professional fisherman.
how come they do not win the Brawll.
fishing is gess work and you have to put time in to get some fish.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Pier fishing is more about perseverance than anything else. If you fish often enough and long enough, you are going to put walleyes in the bucket. Stopping by for a few casts here and there, or asking about which pier has been hot, is not the way to approach this game. The great thing is, just like the flushing of a pheasant at your feet, that thump on the end of the rod when a walleye smashes that stickbait is unlike anything else in fishing. We are just getting started...it's going to be a great fall season.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure why I am not able to put my boards on the wall commonly walleye push the bait against structure and feed on them!!!!why don’t shore fisherman wait till the boat passes and start casting again plus I think the rocks west of Huron river are not public park property!! I thought it should be give and take correct !!!


----------



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks again everyone,I just wanted a little insight I'm not a big troller my dad was always about the save fuel an drift with the walleye chop kinda guy kept it old school an we nevwr really night fished other than myaelf going to pier or river now and again,he passed away last year an I got the boat,I've fished from shore with not much luck,and every oportunity I get I fish whether it's boat, shore or a river or pond somewhere,I went out that Friday night ranger was talkin about by myself cause I wanted to try these new boards I got but had to play it safe cause those waves was rocking an Rollin tryed from shore for a bit in the cold rain but still no luck ,I had went out week before perfect conditions but no fish worth talkin about,figured as it got colder I'd have more luck,I honestly run on almost all luck at this point in time cause my fish finders been acting up lately think transducer is going out ,so I got some boards an figure I'll troll my p10s super slow in 20 to 15 ft of water an hope to hook something at night lol I was just curious if guys was pulling them near shore yet,an thanks to all of you guys I got some great info and insight once again thanks all,good luck to everyone an hopefully we can all get some nice fish and a full freezer


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be out early out of Cleveland tomorrow. Will let all know what's up.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> I fished off rocks 1 hour before dark,i fished 4 days ,not even bump,then I said I am not going tomorrow.next day I change my mind and went fishing at 3pm and I had limit eyes,smalest was 28".
> nobody know when the fish are coming in and feeding,you can fish 24/7 for them.
> fishing from boat
> #1 have all safety on your boat.
> ...


All good stuff. I just never read an accent before. Where you from? Guessing eastern Europe? Just curious.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

madm0j0 said:


> All good stuff. I just never read an accent before. Where you from? Guessing eastern Europe? Just curious.


some time they call me Frenchy or Rushen.
I am from Czechoslovakia.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> some time they call me Frenchy or Rushen.
> I am from Czechoslovakia.


I thought it was pica


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> some time they call me Frenchy or Rushen.
> I am from Czechoslovakia.


Hey Happy, I’m half Czechoslovakian, can’t speak it but can understand it half decent. My mother and grandmother spoke it to each other. jak se mas?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

"Not sure why I am not able to put my boards on the wall commonly walleye push the bait against structure and feed on them!!!!why don’t shore fisherman wait till the boat passes and start casting again plus I think the rocks west of Huron river are not public park property!! I thought it should be give and take correct !!!"

After being a shore fisherman for the early part of my life and occasionally now I can certainly provide some input. If I were to head out to the end of Huron, clamber across the rocks and find someplace to stand that I won't fall in I would think that little piece of river (lake) was mine. As a boater, I have access to the whole river, lake... Do I really need to invade that hard earned spot the shore fisher is locked into? At the end of the day compare a boater's catch to a landlocked catch.... That's just me though. After the last election I realize what makes sense to me more than likely seems ridiculous to someone else.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Its first come first serve. I have a boat too and sometimes run six boards. Sometimes i have to move my boards because of shore fishermen. Its called respect!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BFG said:


> Pier fishing is more about perseverance than anything else. If you fish often enough and long enough, you are going to put walleyes in the bucket. Stopping by for a few casts here and there, or asking about which pier has been hot, is not the way to approach this game. The great thing is, just like the flushing of a pheasant at your feet, that thump on the end of the rod when a walleye smashes that stickbait is unlike anything else in fishing. We are just getting started...it's going to be a great fall season.


Getting a bait smashed by a big gnarly musky on a figure 8, walleye are laughable in comparison.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I fished Huron Pier after second shift for a long time years ago. Never cared much for the slanted wall on the east side and didn't like fighting for a spot at the end by the new lighthouse. However I did fish the high wall just to the west side of the light. We also walked through the swamp to fish the south rocks all the way to the high wall to the west. The duck hunters had good paths made, just don't get mugged, hah, ha. Rarely any boats on that side! Once three of us caught a limit of big fish, we had to slide a long tree limb through there gills, hoist the limb on the shoulder of two of us to carry them out. Many other times drag them out on a stringer because they were so heavy. Rattle traps, Husky Jerks etc. the colder the water the slower the retrieve. Start, stop, reel and twitch. That kinda fishing is not for the weak hearted it's work. Go to it fall has just begun!


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> some time they call me Frenchy or Rushen.
> I am from Czechoslovakia.


Ok, nice to meet you Happy!!! I hope to see you out there on the water or at the dock some day!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Did the night bite tonight (Saturday) was kinda slow with a few moments of action. Fished 7pm-10pm Cleveland area. A few decent sized fish but the majority were small. Bandits and P10’s, ended with 14.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reports . I gotta get this deer thing taken care of so I can put my new boat in the water . 

I'm just waiting for later in the month when the fish are bigger ...yeah , that's it . Waiting on bigger fish . Lol


----------



## surewoodys (Jun 24, 2008)

CarolinaKid said:


> The night bite from shore isn't rocket science...get out and cast until your spine can't take it anymore. I'm in the brawl. I fish high. I prefer fishing later from 10-1. I use big X-Raps HJ14s and P-10s. Slow and steady. Deadstick at my feet. Favorite color is Glass Perch. Like Clown. Like lime crush. Flat and clear I throw more natural colors. My biggest off the wall is 10lbs. I'm a firm believer in TIME and LUCK. You have to make a million casts, swim it past a big girl and she's gotta commit. Tight lines!


what is dead stick at your feet? just a rapala or jig hanging the water?


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Nightranger - your last response was your best - the others seemed to be a mix of a hint of guarded optimism on how good the night bite can be, and what sounded like some bad situations you either experienced or observed along with some frustrations by inexperienced or inconsiderate fishermen. Agree with you that night fishing can be very dangerous and one needs to be prepared. It's amazing how dark that lake can be if you're out there after dark and don't have the proper lighting - it can be difficult to see the inlet to the boat launch, navigating around the rocks, let alone running into one of those giant floating driftwood logs floating around that are barely visible in daylight! And that's just one of the many hazards out there! Happy snag had some good suggestions! A string on night fishing safety would be an excellent one! People get experience by doing, but in doing, one must also be safe! Going out with someone who's done it before is invaluable! Net: go with someone experienced, then build your experience! Good luck out there and BE SAFE!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Gottagofishn said:


> "Not sure why I am not able to put my boards on the wall commonly walleye push the bait against structure and feed on them!!!!why don’t shore fisherman wait till the boat passes and start casting again plus I think the rocks west of Huron river are not public park property!! I thought it should be give and take correct !!!"
> 
> After being a shore fisherman for the early part of my life and occasionally now I can certainly provide some input. If I were to head out to the end of Huron, clamber across the rocks and find someplace to stand that I won't fall in I would think that little piece of river (lake) was mine. As a boater, I have access to the whole river, lake... Do I really need to invade that hard earned spot the shore fisher is locked into? At the end of the day compare a boater's catch to a landlocked catch.... That's just me though. After the last election I realize what makes sense to me more than likely seems ridiculous to someone else.


I disagree... First of all, it's all of our spot. I don't understand why a shore fisherman cannot wait one cast to let a boat pass.. Seriously, we're talking one cast are we not? People with boats, including you spend thousands of dollars getting our rigs together and boosting the local economy at the same time. I feel it is my right to troll the wall if i want too. You said you earned the spot on the shore because you climbed out there.. What if I trolled up and down that shore 5 times before you got there? Did I earn that spot then? It's not that I'm trying to be uncurteous but I think it's more of pain to move off the wall or shore than it would be for the shore fisherman to wait 25 seconds for me to pass. Plus it's a pain when the shore guy starts flashing there light when im 20 yards away.. know I'll get reamed for this post from shore guys but really I'd like to hear it. Where is the give and take? To me it seems like no one wants to budge.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

when I see people fishing from shore I alway move out so I do not get fouled in there line.I think most do not have a boat or can not afford one or have put there boat up for the winter. there are a few times a year when they can put some fish in there freezer from shore. me in my boat can go any where on the lake in a flash. Just one cast? probably not. outher boats would most likely join in and now we have a convoy. after I make a good pass threw a spot, I set up and come back threw again and again. I think if you get there first and anchor, they should give you space. if you leave then you gave that spot up. this is just what I do.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

3 thing's needed for shore fishing. 1. Fishing pole. 2.beer. 3.gun.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Cashregisterface said:


> 3 thing's needed for shore fishing. 1. Fishing pole. 2.beer. 3.gun.


I fish from boat and shore.
I will never come close to shore fisherman les than 200 yards.
the shore fisherman are locky the fish move closer to shore and you run them over with your motor and light's.how you helping the shore fishermen.move the fish farthet from shore ?
when I fish with bober for steelie of shore,you have no rights to run my bober over.
when I fish in dock and you are coming in or out I pull mi line,in this case you have right to pass.
you tolking 30 second pass.
I fished one night off east 72 and 4 boats drag the boards 10' from rocks.
I had to weight 20 minutes for each pass.
if you like to fish close to shore,fish from shore.
if you fish from boat stay 200 yards from shore.
you can grine the rocks on outside breake wall,you are not interfering with nobady.
no excuse I did no seen you.
stay out 200 yards from shore and you do not have to see me.


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

I feel sorry for the out of town guys who troll pass the horseshoe or edge water walls and end up with a 1oz sinker in there head nice guys on those walls!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm lucky enough to fish by boat 99% of the time. My opinion,.. give the guys fishing the shoreline a break. Especially at a place like Huron where they hoofed it to fish there and deserve a little respect (not that the guys in boats don't). They may not have the same privileges to fish from a boat, so they go to fish where their odds of catching fish from shore are best. By boat, especially with the walleye population right now, I can go anywhere else on the lake and catch fish, and give the shore fisherman some space, cut him a break.. it's a courtesy/respect thing..


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea. Throw some beer cans at um!!!!!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Cashregisterface said:


> Yea. Throw some beer cans at um!!!!!


Only throw the full ones my way


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Cashregisterface said:


> Yea. Throw some beer cans at um!!!!!


if the guy is anchored perch fishing.
would you ask him to move.
you would like to perch fish there.

even if I was perch fishing and enchored and you come up with boat and say.
I would like to fish in this spot with my dother,can you move 50 yards.
I will move.
after that if you did not catch any fish and I had limit ,you ask me if you can have my fish,
I will give you all my fish,with no problem.
because you ask,you did not force me.


----------



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol you guys crack me up,gonna move your anchor and give all your fish away huh lol love it


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

My view is that there's plenty of breakwall around cleveland. Practically the entire distance between Edgwater and 72nd...There's only limited space for shore guys to get their fish. Give the shore guys their space. Is it really worth risking getting line all caught in your prop and ruining your seals? It's not worth it to me...


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea. Im not giving no fish away. It costs money to put a boat on the water. And to keep it up. I dont go on lake Erie to make friends. But i would help someone if they were broke down. Thats for sure!!


----------



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yea I would help someone as well,and I keep my distant from shore guys,but if I'm coming in to marina it's there job to reel in I always give em enough time ,I fish from shore if weathers to bad to boat an just try to be respectful to everyone,he'll I was out on Saturday trolling had the right of way an all an some fella decided he wanted to troll from open water up near shore an just cut me off ,I think that's the reason I only got a few fish cause I ended up turning around an going the other way cause I didn't want to deal wit the bs it is what it is sometimes just got to stay safe an roll with your gut I guess do what ya do lol


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

There's really no "right of way" when trolling with boards. Someone has to move one way or another.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

If im in a boat i will always go around the guy fishing from shore....if im fishing from shore and a guy trolling fouls my line its game on and im gonna be in it to win it....i will be the biggest Ahole of the night for sure... its not often i have the chance at catching a 180 plus pounder....


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Huge difference between shore guys waiting to cast when a boat is coming in/going out vs. when a boat decides to run lines up against the wall/rocks. I've got no problem waiting 30 seconds for a boat to pass at idle speed as they head out/in. I do have a problem with a boat running 3 boards within 15 yards of shore at 1.2mph. You absolutely have a right to do so, but how about we consider others for once instead of just ourselves? As for the shore-bound anglers...keep your damn mouths shut and show a little patience, eh? As mentioned above...there are fish everywhere in the lake. A little courtesy goes a heck of a long way...not to mention that setting an example (be it in a boat or on the rocks) of what is the right thing to do (even if you are getting screwed over by the other party) is what is most important. I've seen a bunch of guys/gals hauling their kids with them to the piers this fall (myself included) and those eyes and ears are always paying attention.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> I disagree... First of all, it's all of our spot. I don't understand why a shore fisherman cannot wait one cast to let a boat pass.. Seriously, we're talking one cast are we not? People with boats, including you spend thousands of dollars getting our rigs together and boosting the local economy at the same time. I feel it is my right to troll the wall if i want too. You said you earned the spot on the shore because you climbed out there.. What if I trolled up and down that shore 5 times before you got there? Did I earn that spot then? It's not that I'm trying to be uncurteous but I think it's more of pain to move off the wall or shore than it would be for the shore fisherman to wait 25 seconds for me to pass. Plus it's a pain when the shore guy starts flashing there light when im 20 yards away.. know I'll get reamed for this post from shore guys but really I'd like to hear it. Where is the give and take? To me it seems like no one wants to budge.


I have to disagree with u on that one, u have the entire lake to fish, people on shore are limited on space to fish, the guys in boats should be a little more considerate to onshore fishermen.


----------



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

Cashregisterface said:


> There's really no "right of way" when trolling with boards. Someone has to move one way or another.


Yea someone does have to move but you should still use the give way method I understand this time of year is a mad house with the brawl,but still it's that respect thing,instead of cutting me off or anyone else for that matter ,try to use basic boating guidelines and understand were all doing the same thing,maybe cut to the left a bit an ill move to the right a bit and vice versa so boards aren't collided, with boards it's a lot easier to do so also with no tangling etc..Idk that's just my 2 cents I try to respect the water an ppl on it sometimes I get pretty pissed off but ya know what they say better to be pissed off than on lol


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Infamous0685 said:


> Yea someone does have to move but you should still use the give way method I understand this time of year is a mad house with the brawl,but still it's that respect thing,instead of cutting me off or anyone else for that matter ,try to use basic boating guidelines and understand were all doing the same thing,maybe cut to the left a bit an ill move to the right a bit and vice versa so boards aren't collided, with boards it's a lot easier to do so also with no tangling etc..Idk that's just my 2 cents I try to respect the water an ppl on it sometimes I get pretty pissed off but ya know what they say better to be pissed off than on lol


the rule for trolling should be simple.
if 2 boats are trolling.
the boat which is farder ,from straight line where the boat is going,90 degrees to right or left where the boat is coming,should pas behind the trolling boat.
if you are not trolling and pasing trolling boat,pas in front,this way you are not cutting his line's off.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Cashregisterface said:


> Yea. Im not giving no fish away. It costs money to put a boat on the water. And to keep it up. I dont go on lake Erie to make friends. But i would help someone if they were broke down. Thats for sure!!


if you go see sicko doctor it will cost you $375 and up,and when you come out,you redy to kick somting.
if you go fishing it cost you few bucks,even if you do not catch anything you going home happy,you can diduct that from $375,you save lot and you cure yourself.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

surewoodys said:


> what is dead stick at your feet? just a rapala or jig hanging the water?


I use a slow steady retrieve, but as I get close to the rocks I'll just stop the lure and let it sit. Popular technique on inland lakes. I put lead tape on the back of the baits to slow the rise.


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Not everyone trolls in a straight line. Some troll in a zig zag pattern some troll in a figure 8 pattern. Plus alot of these out of towners think they own the lake.


----------



## Infamous0685 (Jul 15, 2016)

buckeyebandit74 said:


> Not everyone trolls in a straight line. Some troll in a zig zag pattern some troll in a figure 8 pattern. Plus alot of these out of towners think they own the lake.


I know I zig zag also at times ,but ..if a boat is in my path or headed somewhere that gonna cross me or be in the way somehow I adjust myself accordingly to be safe and respectful and wish ppl would do the same but it is what it is I guess a lot of guys are respectful and do the same but there's always that handful lol ,and yea some outta towners van be a prob


----------

